# New Swashbuckling Campaign in Plymouth, NH



## Morrow (Aug 24, 2004)

*Swashbuckling in Freeport*

“Freeport is a city of pirates and desperate characters, of violence and intrigue, of cherished hopes and broken dreams.  On its streets you’ll find amazing wealth and grinding poverty, benevolent priests and black-hearted cultists, honest merchants and two-timing thieves.  Called the Crossroads of the World, Freeport is a stopping point for merchant fleets, home base to squadrons of privateers, and frequent port of call to renegade pirates.  It’s a chaotic melting pot where gold is king and life is cheap.  And for thousands of souls, it’s also home.”

_Freeport: The City of Adventure
by Chris Pramas and Matt Forbeck_​
I’m recruiting players for a new swashbuckling D&D 3.5 campaign.  The game will be set in Freeport, the pirate haven crafted by Green Ronin Publishing.  We’ll be meeting biweekly on Tuesdays, Wednesdays, or Thursdays in Plymouth, NH. Contact Andy at sundanceiii@excite.com for details.


Morrow


----------



## Morrow (Sep 8, 2004)

Avast Ye!  Go on account with Cap'n Drak and he'll make sailors of every last one of you landlubbers.


----------



## Morrow (Feb 8, 2005)

Who would have believed it?  This long delayed game is actually going to happen.  New recruits welcome.

Morrow


----------

